# Post pictures of your fat...clothing!



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 12, 2007)

Who on the weight board doesn't like pictures of fat girls? Especially big girls being proud if their size? So I had an idea for a thread. 

I purchased a t-shirt design of Tina's for my birthday. So I altered the fitting a bit and wore it out to the bar on my birthday! So looking at the pictures from that night I decided it would be fun to start a thread where we model our fat clothing. Maybe you've got some hot FA-ware, or some pro-fat designs, or maybe even an outfit that you love because it makes you look fat...show us what you've got! 

Here is a pic of the "FAT is the New Sexy" shirt I ordered from Tina's website.


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG, this looks great on you, Sasha, and boy, is that saying ever appropriate on your bod!! And I love the way you altered the sleeves -- what did you do there?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 12, 2007)

That looks awesome, Sasha! I wish I had a body like that. 

Well, here's my contribution to your tubular idea for a thread. Here are the pics of the boxers *someone* bought me for Christmas. Once again, a phenomenal design by our Tina. 

Here are the "Round Hound" boxers:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

yowza.

you two are hot. too hot. dayumm!!


----------



## love dubh (Jan 12, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> That looks awesome, Sasha! I wish I had a body like that.
> 
> Well, here's my contribution to your tubular idea for a thread. Here are the pics of the boxers *someone* bought me for Christmas. Once again, a phenomenal design by our Tina.
> 
> Here are the "Round Hound" boxers:



Well, there, Architect, you are a bonny wee lad.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 12, 2007)

It's amazing how many folks here have the same style of door in their houses.  

Cool shirt alteration, Sasha.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 12, 2007)

You two are both adorable.



rainyday said:


> It's amazing how many folks here have the same style of door in their houses.



wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 12, 2007)

Sasha, I really love these shots in your street clothes! It's the look that would catch my eye the first time I met you. "I'm not staring at you, I'm just drooling..." Slap!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 12, 2007)

rainyday said:


> It's amazing how many folks here have the same style of door in their houses.
> 
> Cool shirt alteration, Sasha.



LOL well spotted!! And the same poster on the door.. carpet, wall colour... hang on a minute!!!  

And , nice pics!


----------



## HugKiss (Jan 12, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL well spotted!! And the same poster on the door.. carpet, wall colour... hang on a minute!!!
> 
> And , nice pics!




Door? There was a door?

:eat2: HugKiss


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

How adorable, both of you.

And I love the pink eyeshadow.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 12, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> That looks awesome, Sasha! I wish I had a body like that.
> 
> Well, here's my contribution to your tubular idea for a thread. Here are the pics of the boxers *someone* bought me for Christmas. Once again, a phenomenal design by our Tina.
> 
> Here are the "Round Hound" boxers:



Um...I just fainted.....someone please...need CPR....help!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, love the shirt and boy does it look amazing on you. Fat is the new sexy for sure!


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2007)

Jay, you look so impish in that second pic -- I love it. How cool!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I purchased a t-shirt design of Tina's for my birthday. So I altered the fitting a bit and wore it out to the bar on my birthday!



Very cute! You did a great job with the alterations!



Jay West Coast said:


> Well, here's my contribution to your tubular idea for a thread. Here are the pics of the boxers *someone* bought me for Christmas. Once again, a phenomenal design by our Tina.



Dude - you should crop that second pic for your avatar (I mean his _face_, you cheeky monkeys)...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2007)

My 2-of-a-kind got fat? shirt. 

View attachment am_gf.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 12, 2007)

Jay, holy crap.

i need to change my pant(ie)s.

:blush:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> My 2-of-a-kind got fat? shirt.



AM, I love that picture of you. You're so peaches 'n cream!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 12, 2007)

The 3 people who've already posted are among the hottest people in the planet, I'm sure of it. Good god, people.

Sasha and Am: thank you for stoking my girl love.

Jay: thank you for reminding me that I am indeed also still a heterosexual.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 12, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> That looks awesome, Sasha! I wish I had a body like that.


Sooooo.....you want a sex change? Say it aint so, Jay! Say it aint so!


----------



## GPL (Jan 12, 2007)

:batting: 
 

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jan 12, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> The 3 people who've already posted are among the hottest people in the planet, I'm sure of it. Good god, people.
> 
> Sasha and Am: thank you for stoking my girl love.
> 
> Jay: thank you for reminding me that I am indeed also still a heterosexual.



Me being a heterosexual too, can also say that Jay looks great, lol.
But AnnMarie and Sasha...:wubu: , those two just represent the fat world, hehe 

GPL.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Sooooo.....you want a sex change? Say it aint so, Jay! Say it aint so!



It's true. I've seen the plans. Coming in March, it's Jay-eesha.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 12, 2007)

Behold the belly! I seem to have more and more short tops that ride up like this....
View attachment belly1.JPG

Yeah, I can be model-y. 
View attachment belly2.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

I think this photo in my vegas costume makes me look fat..I love the way my belly looks in it 

View attachment 13787

and this shirt from last NYE showcases all my rolls 

View attachment 13788


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Behold the belly! I seem to have more and more short tops that ride up like this....
> View attachment 13785
> 
> Yeah, I can be model-y.
> View attachment 13786




You're such a hottie! I love the first pose!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I think this photo in my vegas costume makes me look fat..I love the way my belly looks in it
> 
> View attachment 13787
> 
> ...


A fabulous belly.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> A fabulous belly.



Thank you :blush:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 12, 2007)

No, really, the pleasure was all mine.


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Sooooo.....you want a sex change? Say it aint so, Jay! Say it aint so!



Dunno, but I had the feeling it was more of a 'on loan' or 'by proxy' kinda thang.  I think they each should keep the lovely bods they already have.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is my "International No-Diet Day" t-shirt.

View attachment 13799

It's a Ned Sonntag work of art.

View attachment shirt closeup.jpg

Here's a closeup.​


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 12, 2007)

All of the ladies here look drop-dead gorgeous!!!:smitten:  


Bill


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

These pants show off the belly hang I think 

View attachment 13801


View attachment 13802


----------



## herin (Jan 13, 2007)

This is a pic of me at Christmas at my parents' house. The other one has my brother and an aunt, but I just like the way I stand out...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2007)

Herin, I'm going to find that house and steal that lamp behind your head. 

I must have that for my living room!!!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 13, 2007)

this seemed about right 
this pic is from when i visited Canberra, Australia, but looks pretty appropriate to me


----------



## SummerG (Jan 13, 2007)

I love this t-shirt... the pic is kinda small.. says "big people are harder to kidnap" i can't find the t-shirt anywhere... so i joke and say big people are harder to kidnap, but apparently their t-shirts are not. it's also one of the goofiest pics of me around


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Randi! I always love to tell the NAAFA-bureaucracy nightmare involved with my donating that image... Marilyn Bodolay calling to say, "Our Board art director wants you to fix the artwork. Can you fix it so we can have the shirts for May6th?" "Um I guess so... what does the AD want changed?" "Let me get back to you." A week later... "She's busy; she says just fix it." "Um, can I talk to this person to see what to change?" "No. We have a strict policy of anonymity." "Um could you give her a message?" Two weeks later... "She says the lettering is too boing-y." "Um you know May 6th is a week away and I have deadlines..." I dunno if the shirts ever got made that year. Good old NAAFA.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 13, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Behold the belly! I seem to have more and more short tops that ride up like this....
> View attachment 13785
> 
> Yeah, I can be model-y.
> View attachment 13786



WOW...gorgeous picws, RW. I just love that top; it is adorable. I really dig the short tops you younger girls wear today (sorry, didn't mean to sound like an old fart). I think showing the belly button is a very cute thing!!


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

speaking of great pix, Sandie, your new avatar is just beautiful. You are just so stunning.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2007)

But I wear this tank top around the apartment all the time. I found it at the laundromat, abandoned by its owner.


----------



## herin (Jan 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Herin, I'm going to find that house and steal that lamp behind your head.
> 
> I must have that for my living room!!!!



Hahaha....I've threatened to steal it many times myself.


----------



## GPL (Jan 13, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> But I wear this tank top around the apartment all the time. I found it at the laundromat, abandoned by its owner.



You look good in this pic, MT!:wubu: 
I love the belly and the skirt. You really need to show off more of yourself in here!!!

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 13, 2007)

crazygrad said:


> speaking of great pix, Sandie, your new avatar is just beautiful. You are just so stunning.



How sweet of you, CG. Here's the big version, just for you.


----------



## crazygrad (Jan 13, 2007)

the hand tinting is just fabulous.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 13, 2007)

And now to participate in this thread..... 






Guy and I went to Hawaii a few years back, and this suit shows off my tummy and all quite well.


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

Alright I made an FA shirt with this logo today...





("No Angles!")

... and then bought one. It should be here in about a week!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 13, 2007)

Accept said:


> Alright I made an FA shirt with this logo today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so you said you made it? and then bought it? Im sooooooo curious how that worked out.  Very, very nice Stan... quite the artist arent ya!?

Im sooooooo glad I decided to start this thread. You ladies are HAWT!! Im liking the clothes here. Ladies I love you all! And you boys know I do to.


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ok so you said you made it? and then bought it? Im sooooooo curious how that worked out.



cafepress.com! I currently own two shirts that I made and then bought from there.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 13, 2007)

Guess it's my turn...for your viewing pleasure!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 14, 2007)

Tina said:


> OMG, this looks great on you, Sasha, and boy, is that saying ever appropriate on your bod!! And I love the way you altered the sleeves -- what did you do there?


Hey Tina, ever seen the book 108 ways to transform a t-shirt, well that book shows you all sorts of ways to alter a average shirt. And I love experimenting with it! I also have a shirt I made a while back before Dims days  When I made a club called the BBHC... Big Body Hottie Club. Any girls wanna join? This was my shirt  




Front



Back


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2007)

Sasha, I've never seen that book, but I love what you've done with the shirts! Maybe I'll have to go take a look on Amazon...


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Here's the big version, *just for you*.


I think you mean for ALL of us, Sandie. 



BBWModel said:


> Guess it's my *turn*...for your viewing pleasure!!


Turn indeed.  

Like mother like daughter, I see. 

EDIT: Certified B-BBW post.
BOTH Big Beautiful Women, y'see.


----------



## GPL (Jan 14, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> Guess it's my turn...for your viewing pleasure!!



Hmmmm.., wish these pics were taken in my backyard:wubu: 
You are such a cute girl, hun:smitten: 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jan 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey Tina, ever seen the book 108 ways to transform a t-shirt, well that book shows you all sorts of ways to alter a average shirt. And I love experimenting with it! I also have a shirt I made a while back before Dims days  When I made a club called the BBHC... Big Body Hottie Club. Any girls wanna join? This was my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasha, you always impress me with your size and your beauty!:smitten: 
Hope you will become the new ideal for all the girls in the world, lol 

Tight hugs,
GPL.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 14, 2007)

GPL said:


> Hmmmm.., wish these pics were taken in my backyard:wubu:
> You are such a cute girl, hun:smitten:
> 
> Tight hugs,
> GPL.



Awwwww...thanks cutie!!


----------

